# Red, or mainly red saddle, anybody??



## speccy1 (28 Jul 2016)

Looking for the above colour scheme for my single speed, anybody got one hanging around that I can purchase? Thanks


----------



## GGJ (29 Jul 2016)

Selle Italia SLR xp 165g, (red) Very good condition, no scuffs, decals all perfect £40.00

Collect from Glasgow or postage at cost


----------



## speccy1 (29 Jul 2016)

Very nice.

Are you open to sensible offers?


----------



## GGJ (29 Jul 2016)

I'm sorry but that's the price, red is a rare beast and they sell on fleabay for around £70 if/when they come on the market


----------



## iandg (29 Jul 2016)

£15 posted? Can do more pics if interested. (sold)


----------



## Booyaa (29 Jul 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHARGE-BI...058304?hash=item3ac8ecb180:g:PEkAAOSweXhXmiJ5

Quite a few red saddles on ebay.


----------



## Firestorm (29 Jul 2016)

wicker man said:


> £15 posted? Can do more pics if interested.


You have a DM


----------



## iandg (29 Jul 2016)

Firestorm said:


> You have a DM



Can't remember what the model is 
https://flic.kr/p/DLi9N


----------



## Firestorm (29 Jul 2016)

wicker man said:


> Can't remember what the model is
> https://flic.kr/p/DLi9N


A quick google search makes me think it's a Gel flite of one type or another.....


----------



## iandg (29 Jul 2016)

Firestorm said:


> A quick google search makes me think it's a Gel flite of one type or another.....


Not gel flite, it's an older model


----------



## speccy1 (30 Jul 2016)

wicker man said:


> £15 posted? Can do more pics if interested. (sold)


I`ll have it if nobody else has, will PM you


----------



## speccy1 (30 Jul 2016)

Firestorm said:


> You have a DM


Thanks Firestorm for having this away from under me, when it was my post.

I suggest you look up manners and courtesy in the dictionary

Nobber


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2016)

That is rather naughty, not giving you first refusal 

How about the ever popular charge spoon? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHARGE-BI...058304?hash=item3ac8ecb180:g:PEkAAOSweXhXmiJ5

Or this more retro looking jobbie?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIST-RED-RACING-SELLE-SAN-MARCO-SADDLE-90s/401161497946?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=85ccbb7b5435493cb4dd59e99e1a6fb5&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=302022563913


----------



## iandg (30 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> That is rather naughty, not giving you first refusal
> 
> How about the ever popular charge spoon?
> 
> ...



Sorry, my mistake - I wasn't paying attention and hadn't realised until Speccy1 mailed me this morning that Firestorm wasn't the OP. If I had I would have asked Firestorm to hold until I heard from Speccy1. My apologies for the mistake


----------



## Firestorm (30 Jul 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Thanks Firestorm for having this away from under me, when it was my post.
> 
> I suggest you look up manners and courtesy in the dictionary
> 
> Nobber


whoa there, no need for a public melt down, you could have waited until I responded to wicker mans private message.
Sorry for the over eagerness , in mitigation I did ask if it was still available before proceeding, obviously I didn't give you long enough to decide , I have agreed for WM to sell the saddle to you, I will in future only make offers on stuff where I have started the thread.
I trust this is now satisfactory.


----------



## Crackle (30 Jul 2016)

I love a happy ending.


----------



## iandg (30 Jul 2016)

I'll say again - the misunderstanding is my fault - I hadn't realised Firestorm wasn't the OP, he wasn't trying to jump in and snatch it up, his opening mail was

"I am really interested in the saddle. Is it still available ?"

I should have been paying more attention and not assumed it was the same person, as I did (having had a few after work beers before heading home and firing up the interweb)

Really sorry for the kerfuffle


----------



## speccy1 (30 Jul 2016)

Apologies Firestorm for my outburst, this has clearly just been a misunderstanding by all of us. Please ignore what I said - me diving in feet first as usual!


----------



## Firestorm (30 Jul 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Apologies Firestorm for my outburst, this has clearly just been a misunderstanding by all of us. Please ignore what I said - me diving in feet first as usual!


No worries pal


----------

